# Masterbuilt propane smoker HELP



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

This morning I put together my smoker I bought from Bass Pro. My model is the 20051313. What I am curious about is, is this normal:












image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014






I am very inexperience in this smoker with propane. Is this is how it is supposed to look at the brass piece inserted into the stainless steel. Seems like too much of a gap. I am going to season tomorrow, but I want to make sure it is safe to operate. Please help.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not sure but I think the brass jetted nozzle is supposed to be inserted fully into the SS tube....  will it fit like that.......   Zoom out, on the picture, so we can see the entire burner assembly....

Can you move the burner assembly closer to the nozzle ?????


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

I will try and get a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

If the burner assembly won't slide back to the brass jet, center the brass jet in the SS tube so there is proper air/fuel mixing....


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dave do you have one of these smokers?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

No but I'm familiar with propane and natural gas burners......


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dave just got home and realized the the burner section was not tight enough. I hope the pictures are clear enough.












image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014






I looks better. Just wanted to make sure it was assembled correctly for safe use.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

It looks like the burner assembly should be slid toward the front of the smoker so the SS tube slides over the brass orifice body.....   Do they have a picture of the assembly in the manual....   
Usually in a burner assembly, the brass part that holds the burner jet, slides into the venture tube (the SS part) and seal off on the end of the SS tube.....    Then when the fuel is injected into the venture tube ( the SS part) a partial vacuum us created at the burner orifice and sucks air in for a proper air/fuel mixture....   that air comes from the series of holes in the SS tube...  all that stuff is built based on a calibration of orifice size, fuel pressure and venture air inlet holes...   If the brass part does not fit tight into the SS tube venture assembly, the fuel/air mixture will be incorrect....  too much air will be sucked in and mixed with the fuel....  and it will burn lean.....

Anyway, those are my thoughts....  check to see if the venture SS tube is properly mounted to the burner...  or if the burner can be rotated 180 deg. to connect to the venture tube and if that changes  the dimensions....

Now you know everything I know....


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for your assistance. I will check the SS piece tomorrow. I know I have the assembly as a whole slide and tightened as far and tight it will go. I will let you know tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

ok.......In the meanwhile, maybe someone with that smoker can take pictures of their burner install ....  and that would help........


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

Look at step #5 on page 9.....   It looks exactly like your install.....   Boy-o-boy was I wrong.....  it looks as if it is supposed to fit off center....   BTW, that is the second manual I looked up and they were both the same.....  Sorry for the confusion.......     Dave


http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/0a/0a54afc0-12bc-4dfe-baca-1a04b8b51b7c.pdf


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is what the instruction book shows:












image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014






So Dave you are saying that it is correct as I have installed?


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 14, 2014


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 15, 2014)

cdank22 said:


> Here is what the instruction book shows:
> [GALLERY="media, 319521"][/GALLERY]
> 
> So Dave you are saying that it is correct as I have installed?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2014)

Sure looks like the drawings and your assembly are the same, from where I sit.....    Dave


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you for your help. Both of you have been a huge help. Now it's time to season that thing and get to smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2014)

And please remember the pictures........      Thumbs Up


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 15, 2014)

You got it! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 15, 2014)

First round of seasoning:













image.jpg



__ cdank22
__ Jun 15, 2014


----------



## markusm (Jun 15, 2014)

I was just about to throw some ribs on my smoker, (same smoker as this one) and I have flames erupting at that spot. I've never seen it do that before, and I've smoked some chicken breasts and burgers since I last got my tanks filled. I tried both tanks just to make sure it wasn't an issue with the tank/valve. 

Does anyone know what could be causing it? As the op posted, I was concerned about that spot when I 1st got it, but it always worked fine up until now.


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 15, 2014)

I just finished seasoning mine. I was about to ask what the best thing for a person who has never used one before. Have you used anything other than the pan for the chips that comes with the smoker? I have read people using a cast iron skillet. I look forward to reading the responses to prevent flair up.


----------



## markusm (Jun 15, 2014)

I use two different cast iron skillets. I use an 8" when I'm doing ribs at 225-250, but when I'm smoking chicken breasts or burgers I smoke them at about 325-350, and only for 1 hour for chicken or 30 minutes for burgers, I've found that my wood chunks will flare up with the 8" skillet so I bought a 15" skillet and put the chunks at the outer edges where it doesn't get as hot. Oh... and I also found that the 15" skillet wouldn't keep my chunks smoking at 225 to 250. 

For cheap skillets, if you can't find anything in a thrift store, or don't want the hassle of checking every one in town, my skillets were really cheap at Big Lots if you have those in your area.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2014)

spider webs in the venture....  clean the entire burner assembly from the brass inward.....


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 15, 2014)

markusm said:


> I use two different cast iron skillets. I use an 8" when I'm doing ribs at 225-250, but when I'm smoking chicken breasts or burgers I smoke them at about 325-350, and only for 1 hour for chicken or 30 minutes for burgers, I've found that my wood chunks will flare up with the 8" skillet so I bought a 15" skillet and put the chunks at the outer edges where it doesn't get as hot. Oh... and I also found that the 15" skillet wouldn't keep my chunks smoking at 225 to 250.
> 
> For cheap skillets, if you can't find anything in a thrift store, or don't want the hassle of checking every one in town, my skillets were really cheap at Big Lots if you have those in your area.




You gave me some such useful info in your post. One question I was going to ask was wood chip or chunks. Looks like chunks are the way to go. Next question., what about your water pan, did you change that out for something else too?


----------



## markusm (Jun 16, 2014)

cdank22 said:


> You gave me some such useful info in your post. One question I was going to ask was wood chip or chunks. Looks like chunks are the way to go. Next question., what about your water pan, did you change that out for something else too?


Yeah, before I bought the bigger skillet I was only smoking chicken breasts and burgers, to kind of get a feel for the smoker since I'd only done it on a propane grill... At 325 or so degrees those chips would start smoking immediately putting out huge clouds of smoke, and then burn completely out in about 10 minutes. Chips might work fine if you're smoking at lower temps, sometimes I'll throw some chips on when replacing chunks just to get the smoke started faster. 

I actually removed the stock pan and drilled 3 holes in my skillet and used bolts and nuts to make adjustable legs for the skillet after I saw the mod done by another person on this forum. He has pics of it on a masterbuilt mod thread here somewhere. I'll look for it later, I'm at work now and don't have time to search.


----------



## markusm (Jun 16, 2014)

cdank22 said:


> You gave me some such useful info in your post. One question I was going to ask was wood chip or chunks. Looks like chunks are the way to go. Next question., what about your water pan, did you change that out for something else too?


Oh... for the water pan I just use aluminum baking pans.


----------



## markusm (Jun 16, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> spider webs in the venture.... clean the entire burner assembly from the brass inward.....


I'm assuming your comment was directed at my question. Thanks man, I'll pull that off and check it out. I really hope it's that simple, my GF had to do the ribs in the oven, she's normally an outstanding cook, but she followed a recipe online for "fall off the bone ribs" the result was not good.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2014)

markusm said:


> I'm assuming your comment was directed at my question. Thanks man, I'll pull that off and check it out. I really hope it's that simple, my GF had to do the ribs in the oven, she's normally an outstanding cook, but she followed a recipe online for "fall off the bone ribs" the result was not good.




Yep.....   spider webs block the gas/air mixture flow....  cause flames out the air ports or whatever....


----------



## cdank22 (Jun 16, 2014)

What size water pans?


----------



## markusm (Jun 22, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Yep..... spider webs block the gas/air mixture flow.... cause flames out the air ports or whatever....


There was some webbing in there... but I'm not 100% sure it was spiders, it was clogged with these little guys (see pic below). It looks like it might have been a little nest of em. Either that or they all crawled in there and got caught in the web of a spider. (they're kinda hard to see, but it's those little bugs with the large pincer looking things on the rear end)













IMG_20140622_132337_zps92581fb4.jpg



__ markusm
__ Jun 22, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2014)

EARWIGS !!!!!!!!


----------



## markusm (Jun 22, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> EARWIGS !!!!!!!!


What a creepy name for an insect... That name, combined with their appearance, reminds of the things they put in Chekov's ear in "The Wrath of Kahn"


----------

